# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  جديد الكتب من الجزائر

## أبو أروى

إن مما لفتا انتباهي وأنا اتجول في اروقة الديوان الوطني للمطبوعات الجامعية بالجزائر ذلك الإصدار الجديد القديم وهو بعنوان:
طبقات علماء افريقيا لابي العرب محمد بن احمد بن تميم التميمي 
ومعه طبقات علماء افريقية لمحمد بن الحارث بن اسد الخشني 
ومعه طبقات علماء تونس لابي العرب التميمي 
باعتناء الاستاذ الدكتور محمد بن ابي شنب رحمه الله سنة 1333هـ 1914م 
وقد اعاد طباعة الكتاب ابن الاستاذ: جعفر بن ابي شنب والعلة في ذلك فقدان النسخ الاولى للكتاب منذ 1915م وذلك صحيح والكتاب قد حوى نفائس من تراجم العلماء الافارقة.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك ، ونفع الله بك ، ألا ذكرت لنا المكتبة التي تقوم على إعادة طبع هذه الكتب الهامة ، وأين تباع ، جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو أروى

المكتبة القائمة على الطبع والنشر هي :ديوان المطبوعات الجامعية وهي هيئة حكومية جزائرية تعنى بطباعة الابحوث الأكاديمية للدكاترة والباحثين الجزائريين بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الباقي

----------

